# Show me your limited editon or customized ordered Damasko!



## kingblackbolt

Didn’t see a post like this so thought I’d start it 🙂
Here’s my DB4 which was collaboration between Timeless Luxury and Damasko limited out of 50 with 4 different models made. 
Here’s my #1 of 50

Cheers,
Ren


----------



## MikeVG

Timeless DB1 23/50


----------



## kingblackbolt

MikeVG said:


> Timeless DB1 23/50
> 
> View attachment 13744691


Very nice I wonder if we can find the other 198 owners of a DB?


----------



## cdustercc

Has anyone ever ordered or seen a DC-66 with a DC-56Si dial? I think it would make a nice combination to put the indexes around the small second hand.


----------



## StufflerMike

Not sure Damasko,will supply a 56 Si dial without Si printing for a DC66. 
Wait for the DC 86.


----------



## StufflerMike

Macboots customized DC 56


----------



## 5277

Here we go with DC80 called in papers "Sonderumbau" means special production


----------



## bgn!

Here's my DK10 with a fully Damest coated bezel. Other than that, nothing extra special (except that sweet sweet A35 movement).


----------



## kingblackbolt

Wow these all look amazing I’ll bet there’s a few more
Customs out there let’s keep
them coming!


----------



## Wrath of Kwon

Considering getting a DB3, but I'm concerned about the 42mm diameter. Yours is stunning.


----------



## kingblackbolt

Thank you much appreciated! I think these LE models hit the mark on what I've always wanted in a Damasko as far as dial lay out and accents. Many of the things I enjoy like khaki lume and chapter ring are what makes these models unique in Damaskos line up. 
If you're concerned about size it really depends on your preference and what you're accustomed to. For me 42mm I feels as small as I'd like to wear for a watch. I find the chapter ring a perfect accent for that dial and the larger lugs fit my wrist nicely.

Great choice if you're interested in a DB3 in fact you may be seeing some pics of one soon...



Wrath of Kwon said:


> Considering getting a DB3, but I'm concerned about the 42mm diameter. Yours is stunning.


----------



## myke

How is your time keeping on that sweet sweet movement? Mine is 3or so years old and I've had it regulated 4 times or so. Its not very sweet at all



bgn! said:


> Here's my DK10 with a fully Damest coated bezel. Other than that, nothing extra special (except that sweet sweet A35 movement).


----------



## bgn!

myke said:


> How is your time keeping on that sweet sweet movement? Mine is 3or so years old and I've had it regulated 4 times or so. Its not very sweet at all


About +4spd. I've had it for about a year.


----------



## slou92

DC67 with red seconds hand.


----------



## nfetterly

slou92 said:


> DC67 with red seconds hand.


WOW - I like this one!


----------



## kingblackbolt

myke said:


> How is your time keeping on that sweet sweet movement? Mine is 3or so years old and I've had it regulated 4 times or so. Its not very sweet at all
> 
> 
> 
> bgn! said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my DK10 with a fully Damest coated bezel. Other than that, nothing extra special (except that sweet sweet A35 movement).
Click to expand...

How far out of specs was it?


----------



## kingblackbolt

slou92 said:


> DC67 with red seconds hand.


Like the Si version very nice indeed


----------



## o_justin

I'm loving the blue second hand. That's awesome!


----------



## Wensey42

Here's my DA47 with green seconds hand. Got it used so it wasn't my choice but I love how it adds some color.


----------



## Time Exposure

Wensey42 said:


> Here's my DA47 with green seconds hand. Got it used so it wasn't my choice but I love how it adds some color.


Am I the only one who doesn't see it? Either my computer is wonky, or you didn't attach the visual treat. But I'll go ahead and say I love it, because I haven't seen a Damasko I haven't loved!


----------



## 5277

@wensey42

No picture


----------



## MikeVG

Special order DS30 with white date wheel and inner AR only.


----------



## shapz

DB2....now sold! :-(









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornholio

MikeVG said:


> Special order DS30 with white date wheel and inner AR only.
> 
> View attachment 13838029


Funny, I just emailed Damasko over the weekend to ask if a DS30 with yellow second hand and white date was possible. How long did it take before yours was shipped? I'm really tempted by this one but I change my mind about watches a lot and there's something about those long minute indices that bother me a little. This will be my most expensive watch so far so I'm going to wait a few months and see how I feel.

I also asked if an all-black DS30 is in the pipeline... "it is planned but we don't know at the moment a date of release". Standard colour is more appealing to me but good to have black as an option.


----------



## MikeVG

Lornholio said:


> Funny, I just emailed Damasko over the weekend to ask if a DS30 with yellow second hand and white date was possible. How long did it take before yours was shipped? I'm really tempted by this one but I change my mind about watches a lot and there's something about those long minute indices that bother me a little. This will be my most expensive watch so far so I'm going to wait a few months and see how I feel.
> 
> I also asked if an all-black DS30 is in the pipeline... "it is planned but we don't know at the moment a date of release". Standard colour is more appealing to me but good to have black as an option.


It took three months but that was due to the general DS30 shortage. I would contact Greg at Watchmann to get an idea of estimated wait times.


----------



## petre

Originally bought as dc66, upgraded to dc67 si, with red seconds hand and red lume pip









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## byhsu

Here is mine, just received it last night.



5277 said:


> Here we go with DC80 called in papers "Sonderumbau" means special production
> View attachment 13783095


----------



## Time Exposure

byhsu said:


> Here is mine, just received it last night.


What is custom about it?


----------



## byhsu

Time Exposure said:


> byhsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine, just received it last night.
> 
> 
> 
> What is custom about it?
Click to expand...

Sword hands from DC66, internal AR only, bezel is not a countdown bezel. Oh. And I put an aftermarket butterfly folding clasp on instead of the regular pin buckle.


----------



## 5277

Gratulation super watch.
But the outside AR is the best in the watch world !
Wather gets up in micro perls.Ant very scratch resist and without the blue shinning.


----------



## shapz

5277 said:


> Gratulation super watch.
> But the outside AR is the best in the watch world !
> Wather gets up in micro perls.Ant very scratch resist and without the blue shinning.


Agreed....best AR I have come across

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornholio

5277 said:


> the outside AR is the best in the watch world !
> Wather gets up in micro perls.Ant very scratch resist and without the blue shinning.





shapz said:


> Agreed....best AR I have come across


Oh man. I am planning on ordering a DS30 with yellow seconds hand and no outer AR at the end of March but now you guys have be wondering if I should go for the outer AR after all.

*5277*, what do you mean "without the blue shinning"? I thought the Damasko outer AR did add a slight blue sheen, which was a small part of why I thought I would go for no AR, to not have a blue sheen.

Fear of scratching the outer AR is a bit of a fear for me. While I'm pretty careful with watches and have had mineral crystals previously that have remained scratch-free I do plan to keep this watch for a long time as it will be the most expensive I have bought so far. I know that many will say they have had their double AR coated Damasko for years with no damage but there are reports of scratching also which you can't deny. Sorry I know it is a much discussed topic but there never seems to be any real answers to whether to go for outer AR or not. I'm pretty anal about keeping my watches clean and the outer AR does reportedly show smudges and fingerprints more than an uncoated crystal so I'm a little worried about scratching the coating if I cleaned it repeatedly or a little carelessly. Then the other side is that the outer AR does add a nice little something to the depth of the watch. Since I've never had a watch with an AR coating then if I got my DS30 without outer AR then I won't really know what I'm missing out on, but now you guys have me wondering.

Any help...? This will be my everyday watch, worn at the office sometimes but never for outdoor sports (Casio F91 for life :-d).


----------



## StufflerMike

All my Damasko have outer and inner ar coating. No issues since years.


----------



## Fokstom

As for AR, my Damasko accumulated some hairlines over last 2 years, however it is not really visible unless you really look for it. I wouldnt worry to much unless you are hard on your watches. It is really outstanding. Under some angles the crystal is not even visible! I would recommend getting outer AR but you have to bear in mind that you may need to remove it one day. Not sure how complicated it is but I think you can easily find some examples on this forum.


----------



## shapz

I'm going to be honest and upfront. I might get grilled for it but this is my honest opinion.

This concept created by people that outer AR is bad is a psychological barrier and nothing else.

I've had 3 Sinns and 2 Damaskos all with outer AR. None of them have had any issues with AR coating.....totally disproving the illusion that AR is bad. 

Unless you're running your watch face against sandpaper theres nothing to worry about honestly. The fingerprint issue is another illusion. It takes less than 10 seconds to wipe the crystal against your shirt or a soft handkerchief and the marks go away.

Getting any of these watches without AR and you lose out on the nice depth you get to the dial.

If the AR issue worried you and you DO end up with scratches just replace the crystal during the next service. 

I hope that helps in making your decision 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN

DA46 with white seconds hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lornholio

stuffler said:


> All my Damasko have outer and inner ar coating. No issues since years.





Fokstom said:


> As for AR, my Damasko accumulated some hairlines over last 2 years, however it is not really visible unless you really look for it. I wouldnt worry to much unless you are hard on your watches. ... but you have to bear in mind that you may need to remove it one day.





shapz said:


> Getting any of these watches without AR and you lose out on the nice depth you get to the dial.
> 
> If the AR issue worried you and you DO end up with scratches just replace the crystal during the next service.


Thanks guys, You've definitely swayed me back towards double AR.

The fear of scratches is still there in my head, particularly as I'd like to think I'll wear the DS30 at least 50% of the time as it will be my main watch besides skiing & biking (Casio F91), some days at work when the schedule is crazy (Casio M170 radio controlled ana-digi), and the rare times I dress up a little (Junghans Form) so it's going to see a lot of use compared to some of you guys who have several nice watches in daily rotation.

At this point I think you've convinced me on the outer AR benefits and if I don't go for it now I'll probably now wonder "what if" some of the time. Removing a scratched Damasko outer AR doesn't sound an easy process but as you say the crystal could be replaced as part of a service if I want to for I guess a couple hundred Euros or so.

Thanks for the help. Planning on ordering at the end of the month to mark a few occasions and the end of a very busy few weeks at work.


----------



## shapz

Lornholio said:


> Thanks guys, You've definitely swayed me back towards double AR.
> 
> The fear of scratches is still there in my head, particularly as I'd like to think I'll wear the DS30 at least 50% of the time as it will be my main watch besides skiing & biking (Casio F91), some days at work when the schedule is crazy (Casio M170 radio controlled ana-digi), and the rare times I dress up a little (Junghans Form) so it's going to see a lot of use compared to some of you guys who have several nice watches in daily rotation.
> 
> At this point I think you've convinced me on the outer AR benefits and if I don't go for it now I'll probably now wonder "what if" some of the time. Removing a scratched Damasko outer AR doesn't sound an easy process but as you say the crystal could be replaced as part of a service if I want to for I guess a couple hundred Euros or so.
> 
> Thanks for the help. Planning on ordering at the end of the month to mark a few occasions and the end of a very busy few weeks at work.


Brilliant. Pics when you receive it!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nocam

MadsNilsson said:


> DA46 with white seconds hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the route I would be going if I do custom. I wonder why Damasko hasn't made this a production model across the DA line.


----------



## Adventureman

Lornholio said:


> Thanks guys, You've definitely swayed me back towards double AR.
> 
> The fear of scratches is still there in my head, particularly as I'd like to think I'll wear the DS30 at least 50% of the time as it will be my main watch besides skiing & biking (Casio F91), some days at work when the schedule is crazy (Casio M170 radio controlled ana-digi), and the rare times I dress up a little (Junghans Form) so it's going to see a lot of use compared to some of you guys who have several nice watches in daily rotation.
> 
> At this point I think you've convinced me on the outer AR benefits and if I don't go for it now I'll probably now wonder "what if" some of the time. Removing a scratched Damasko outer AR doesn't sound an easy process but as you say the crystal could be replaced as part of a service if I want to for I guess a couple hundred Euros or so.
> 
> Thanks for the help. Planning on ordering at the end of the month to mark a few occasions and the end of a very busy few weeks at work.


My DA36 has inner AR coating only and the occasional reflections don't bother me, not even outside. I have seen several pictures of Damasko watches with smudged crystals and some reported about scratching. Even if it is very strong and durable, I would always be looking for scratches and constantly cleaning the crystal. I just like the bare surface of sapphire glass.


----------



## byhsu

I'm with you Adventureman, if I have a choice I will always opt for inner AR only. If there is no option then I have to live with it. I rather see bare sapphire glass than small scratches on the AR coating.


----------



## Time Exposure

I just posted my new custom DC80 with 12-hour GMT bezel and two different color chronograph hands:


----------



## nodnar

Time Exposure said:


> I just posted my new custom DC80 with 12-hour GMT bezel and two different color chronograph hands:


At first, umm. But then, yeah, it works. Like a different color GMT hand. 
Yes, I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1165dvd

bgn! said:


> Here's my DK10 with a fully Damest coated bezel. Other than that, nothing extra special (except that sweet sweet A35 movement).


Looks great bgn! Any chance you have pictures of your watch on a black strap? From the side as well? I'm pretty sure my next watch will be a Damasko on a strap. I'm determined to have a blue element somewhere on it, most likely a blue second hand. I'm also thinking about a fully damest case and bezel, however the thought of an SS case and a damest bezel is very appealing to me as well, having seen how good yours looks, 5277's DC80, and the bi-color DC80 that Worn and Wound is selling.

I'm also wondering if Damasko plans on applying the re-designed lugs on the chronograph line to the time-only watches. I prefer the newer lugs, even if they've removed the much discussed drilled spring bar hole, and would probably put off a purchase if it were to happen, although that would be very difficult.


----------



## Sui generis

Custom hour and minute hands

View attachment DSC_0105.jpg

View attachment DSC_0101.jpg

View attachment DSC_0109.jpg


----------



## trhall

DC80 with 12-hr bezel and LHD


----------



## Maddog1970

DC57 Special, on bracelet


----------



## Contaygious

These are all amazing. I will have to get a dc80 with pip and color. Why does dc80 even have non sword hands at all? The review watches they sent out even had sword hands!


----------

